# Golden's for hunting dogs?



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

My family and is thinking about getting a dog this year and I was wondering if anyone currently has or has had a golden as a hunting dog. My wife loves them and I have had them for pets in the past. I know they are great pets but don't know them on the hunt.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

They are retrievers. I'm sure you teach them to retrieve downed game.

The issue with Golden's and hunting would be the bird drive, but if you find a hunting golden breeder, you should be alright.

Try here: http://www.gundogbreeders.com/breeders-by-breed/golden-retriever/


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Buddy- hunts one- only uses it as a pheasant dog- great hunter- hunts thick thick cover- does get burrs and does tell other dogs who is boss- but really is a good pheasant dog combined with his Wirehaired


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Just to add clarity to my statement above.

There are a lot of dogs that can hunt and there are a lot of dogs that can hunt well. 

Not all of them are from bird dog breeders.

There are a lot of dogs that do not have the natural instinct to hunt.

Some Goldens are bred for non hunting related reasons.

Some Golden are bred specifically for hunting from breeders. 

You can still get a good hunting dog from both, but the balance of probability says to go with the breeder. 

The better hunting dogs the breeder produces, the happier the customers are.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Goldens don't have the drive labs do but are awesome family dogs more than able to retrieve Ducks. They have the instinct. I am not a professional trainer by any stretch of the imagination. But if I have goose jerky as a reward, she will bring back any bird I send her on. She has brought back a few swans in her day too. I am breeding her in the next few weeks and should have pups ready around April if you're interested.


----------

